# Bearded dragon scratching at glass



## bigbird118 (Sep 28, 2009)

i have had this bearded dragon for 6 days now he doesnt seem happy at all he seems thin with no interest in food live or green i have changed his uvb lamp and his bulb am getting temp low of 80-85, basking at 97-100 all he seems to do since we got him is jump up the walls of his viv and scratch at the glass of his viv door what am i doing wrong could anyone help


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

temps seem a bit low what bulb are you using be helpful to post pic of beardie and setup so we can get a better idea as for scratching on the glass they do this dont know why probs becasue they want to get out my brothers will do it for like an hour sometimes handling and feeding normally stops them doing it for a while


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

As Yellrat says - temps at basking spot are a bit low - up them to 105 - 110f. What percentage uv are you using? and how close can he get to it? Pics would help. He may just be settling in still, that can stop them eating for a bit. If he does not start eating in a week or so then a check up at the vet might be a good idea. And most beardies will glass dance from time to time.


----------



## Ozzy1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

as yellrat and jools stated for the tems raise it to 105f to 115f as for the feeding try hand feeding some greens or live food a few times as this will also help the bond between you and your dragon : victory:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Glass dancing is common in beardies. Once he is settled in get him out and let him run around more often. It may then subside.

P


----------



## Elliots mummy (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm quiet new to this too and my two beardies took about 2 weeks to settle in. Mealworms def work a treat (although some owners dont like
feeding their beardies these) as one of mine wouldnt eat initially and this is how i got her to eat. She now chomps her way through at least 20-30 
crickets at each feeding time. 
I also used fresh spring greens to get mine interested in fresh food. I sprayed them so they glistened with water and that worked. I also put some on my hand for them and they came and ate it out of my hand...which is also a way of bonding with your beardie.
Give it a try......
Good luck.


----------

